# Old Potrero, hallelujah!



## Artoud (Mar 16, 2005)

Last Friday a buddy and knocked off work at noon and started drinking--pretty slowly actually. However, we ended at the cigar bar in town. After asking for a couple kinds of smokes I want to try--which they do not carry--I ended up an H. Upmann--which was really quite good. Mind you, I'm not going to write up a review, cause I had sampled the juice of the barley a bit too much. I noticed on their shelf the famed "Old Potrero" a small pot 100% rye whiskey made by the founder of the Anchor Steam brewery.

I have been looking for this rye for awhile now--just a month ago I had an email exchange with the distillery, asking where I could buy it around here. There answer was "nowhere"  no distributers here. Shit, I had to try this stuff--even if they wanted $15/shot, about the going rate (>$100/fifth), I had to have it. So I asked the kid at the bar, what a shot would cost me. He had to ask his manager, who didn't know. And the gods smiled. He gave me a shot free.

Goddamn, that is excellent rye. The first sip is definitely harsh, but after that the profile just grows and grows. The result is a very full, oily taste that finishes cleanly but has a full body. Unlike anything I have ever tried.

Hope you get a chance to enjoy!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

heard so many good things about this rye. Love the crispness in a good rye, haven't had the pleasure of this yet, and supposed to be bottle variations in each batch...but I still got my eye out!

Paul


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You see, this is where the other end of my money goes... 700ml bottles of JD rack up at almost $30 over here, and decent bourbon even more so... this one for example is $134/0.75L... thats over $175 a litre....


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

I've tried this stuff...tasted like gasoline. Really rough...will have to give it another chance. Did you drink it neat?


----------

